# Rohloff axial play



## hmpoliveira (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi there

I've just noticed that my Rohloff Speedhub as an axial play of something between 1 and 2mm.

The importer in my country and Rohloff in Germany say it's normal axial play but I am not happy with that answer!! 

Due to my riding type (All mountain/Enduro) I just think that it well get worse and worse... I always have a feeling of instability in the rear of my bike and I'm always expecting that I brake something in a higher jumper or drop.

Anyone with the some exprience? Shall I send the hub (which is now about 5 years old) back to Rohloff in Germany?


----------



## suba (Jun 25, 2009)

I can't detect any play in my hub. I think it would be wise to send it back with a detailed note explaining what your concerns are.


----------



## bullit43 (Dec 29, 2010)

suba said:


> I can't detect any play in my hub. I think it would be wise to send it back with a detailed note explaining what your concerns are.


So do I.
I don't think it's normal the bike manufacturers dealing and fighting against torsion and lateral flex and then have a Gear Hub with lateral play.:skep:


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

no play in my hub either. It's about 2 years old. I'd be pretty unhappy to find 1-2mm of play in any component. Are you measuring at the axle or the rim? I have had about 1mm at the rim from new with a hope hub and was told it was unusual...I'm still irritated by it today. Contact Rohloff directly and see what they say. I'd be surpised if they think it is normal, but let us know how it goes. Wheel flex is normal, but loose hub shouldn't be.


----------



## peanuts (Feb 17, 2004)

By axial do you mean if you grab the rear wheel and push it the axel stays still (when in the dropouts) but the hub itself moves?,it feels like a loose axel in a hub?
if so then it's similar to what i've experienced on my 7 year old rohloff.
I replaced the main hub shell bearings and this movement stopped completely.


----------

